# New Holland T5000 idle issue



## adambelzar22 (Jan 28, 2020)

Hello, I bumped into a problem lately. I started having issue with t5050. My problem is that when I increase rpm and let of the gas immediately, idle rpm fluctuate for about 3 seconds and then settle or when there is a change in load. When I slowly decrease rpm, it doesn't do that. Could it be a problem with injection pump, overflow valve or an air leak at return line? Or maybe is it just some junk stuck in the fuel lines or at the bottom of the tank? I changed the fuel filter, but with no improvement, although I think it improved performance. Please, do you have any idea what it could be? Maybe fuel pump needs adjusting?? Thanks for reply


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy adambelzar22, welcome to the tractor forum.

The governor function of your engine is built into the injection pump. I would live with this problem for a while, in hope that it will correct itself (which isn't likely.....). You might try some diesel fuel additives, lubicants, etc.


----------



## adambelzar22 (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi, so you think it's just a temporary issue?? I think that there might be an issue with the injection pump- overflow valve or governor. Tomorrow I'll try to blow the fuel lines a check fuel tank venting. If the overflow valve is faulty, new one costs around 40 bucks, so I will give it a try.


----------



## adambelzar22 (Jan 28, 2020)

@thepumpguysc Hello, do you have any idea what it could be?? I have already tried changing fuel filter and also changing overflow valve. Is it some air stuck it the injection pump or injection lines? Or bad injectors or fuel pressure regulating valve? (maybe stuck with the dirt- causing bad closing of the valve). Thank you for your insight.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The gov components are inside the pump & there’s nothing u can adjust, other than the speed up or down..
Those pumps are well known to explode internally..
It starts with a surge, then goes to WHITE SMOKE, then to no start..
If u wait for the WHITE SMOKE, it’s Very Expensive to fix..
U have 2 choices.. take it off now or take it off later..


----------



## adambelzar22 (Jan 28, 2020)

@thepumpguysc Well the engine doesnt die at all, when it settles it can go all day without dying. And there are also no issues at load like hesitation or something and everything runs fine like it should be. It happens when there is sudden decrease in rpm, it takes a while to even and when it evens out its okay. Could there be any issue taking out the pressure regulating valve and putting it back without even dismantling it? Thank you, so far there is no smoke, only black smoke at hard acceleration but that's normal.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Is it gravity fed.?? Or is there a supply pump in the system.??
I’m assuming it’s a VE injection pump.?? How about sending/ posting a pic of it.. u can click on my screen name and go to my profile pg for contact info. if it’s easier to send pic.
If it’s a VE pump, it might be a fuel supply problem. 
It might be a fuel contamination issue..??
Why did u remove the transfer pump regulator.?? What did u hope to find.??
AND HOW did u get it out.?


----------



## adambelzar22 (Jan 28, 2020)

@thepumpguysc Hello, well it's supplied be the 2-membrane fuel supply pump and yes it is Bosch VE injection pump number : 0 460 424 418. And I didn't take the regulator out yet. I tried blowing out the supply line before the fuel supply pump to blow out any restriction and debris in the lines. The air sucking in could be only before the supply pump and not between supply pump and injection pump right? Thanks


----------



## adambelzar22 (Jan 28, 2020)

this is diagram of my fuel supply system, there is screen/filter before the supply pump and after it is another fuel filter with water separator. I have heard that this could also be caused by plugged fuel return line, but I´m not sure. Thanks a lot


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U can’t get to the regulator, it’s got a tamper proof cap on it.. it’s tough enough getting it off when the pump is on the work bench.. let alone trying it on the engine.!!
I would try taking the supply pump cap off and look for a screen or even a bad diagram.. OR. just replace it.. it shouldn’t be more than 40.00..
That pic is exactly what mdl ve pump I thought it was..
They are KNOWN in the pump world because they explode internally..& very expensive to repair once that happens.


----------



## adambelzar22 (Jan 28, 2020)

@thepumpguysc Ok thank you and wouldn´t be bad supply pump causing issues all the time? Like in load, accelerating etc. But you are right, something doesnt feel right about the pump. When I tried to manually pump the fuel using the lever, it pumped like once or twice and then pressing the lever was like without any resistance like it wasnt pumping at all so I´m not really sure about it. Shouldnt it be pumping like everytime I press the lever (like feel the resistance when I press it, because that´s whats doing on my other tractor and that one is fine). So can the round top cover be disassembled? Thanks a lot


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

That mdl is pressed together.. no getting that apart to the best of my knowledge..


----------



## adambelzar22 (Jan 28, 2020)

@thepumpguysc Ok so maybe I will try changing the lift pump and see if it helps. Forgot to mention I tweaked the pump a little and adjusted the idle screw and full load adjustment screw, dont know whether it might have messed up something. Not really sure about it because I didnt reach the runaway point or even gotten close to it. To be honest, now when I think about it, it started fluctuating after the adjustments but i´m not sure what might have caused it. Thought it was the fuel filter, but no change after the replacement. Thanks.


----------



## adambelzar22 (Jan 28, 2020)

Ok so I finally made a video of the rough idle and I also made a video of possible faulty lift pump. When I press it first time ´, there is resistance and I feel it´s pumping fuel, but second time the others following, there is no resistance as if it wasnt pumping at all. Could it be the faulty lift pump? Thanks 

VID_20210510_151919.mp4
VID_20210510_200036.mp4
IMG_20210510_200128.jpg


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Personally, going by the video, ur chasing ghosts..
Quite looking at the tach and get on w your chores..
“If” there is an actual problem, you’ll know it..
Happy tractoring..


----------



## adambelzar22 (Jan 28, 2020)

@thepumpguysc Well it is very audible when you're outside and I'm trying to solve this issue, because I don't know if it might cause some expensive issues in the future. I don't like what it's doing, but the last thing I will try is changing the lift pump. I pumped it after I came home and turned off engine. It pumped once and then it was not pumping (lever was soft). When I came back 10 minutes later, it did the same thing (first press pumped the fuel and the other presses empty). Don't really know what might be causing this and whether this might be the reason for what's happening with rpms. I am also dealing with this issue because it almost caused not getting through vehicle inspection this year. Thanks


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Hmmm.. that’s odd that the lift pump would “re-fill” after a few minutes..
That leads me to believe that there is a restriction between it and the tank.?
Is the filter between those 2.??
1 more thing I can think of if the linkage itself..
When u rev it to say 1500-2000 & bring it back down to low idle FAST..
Is the throttle hitting the low idle stop screw.??


----------



## adambelzar22 (Jan 28, 2020)

@thepumpguysc hello, yes there is a filter/strainer between tank and the lift pump, I checked it and it's not dirty.(see the picture I posted above in previous reply) And yes it hits the low idle screw, I can hear it loudly. That's what I thought too, maybe that it wasnt hitting low idle screw and still putting tension on governor causing funky idle. One more thing, when I think about it and tried it today, it doesn't happen only at idle but in whole range of rpms. For example when I set the hand throttle to 1500 rpm and then accelerate with gas pedal for example to 2000 and let go of quickly to get back to 1500, it also fluctuates at 1500 rpm for about those 3 seconds and then even oit as always. It's really weird really. All I can think of is faulty lift pump. Is there any strainer in these pump? Maybe some soot got through the filter and plugged the strainer. Thanks a lot for your interest


----------

